# Review: Nitecore TM03: XHP70, 2800 lumens, 1 x IMR18650; (beam)shots, comparison



## kj75 (Aug 9, 2016)

*Review: Nitecore TM03: Tiny Monster, XHP70, 2800 lumens, 1 x IMR18650; (beam)shots, compare*

The Nitecore TM03 is the latest Tiny-Monster-member of the family, but the first that runs on only one cell. This tactical torch emits 2800 lumens using only one 18650! In this review we’ll see or and how this is possible…and I will also compare the TM03 to some other compact “lumen-monsters”. So, let’s have a closer look at this interesting Tiny-Monster! 

*a new Nitecore Tiny-Monster-member
*





*
the TM03
*




*
that has the powerful XHP70 LED
*




*
one of the most powerful tactical lights ever 
*




*
great performance for this dimensions
*




*
To start with, the features and specifications here, given by Nitecore:
*
*• **Utilizes a CREE XHP70 LED*
*• Driven by a dedicated IMR 18650 battery to emit up to 2,800 lumens brightness*
*• Ultra-bright dual-mode tactical blaze*
*• Dual-switch tail cap designed for tactical use and easy application*
*• Mode 1 Suppressing light: Direct access to turbo mode*
*• Mode 2 **STROBE READY**TM**: Direct access to Strobe Mode *
*• Four easily accessible brightness levels and memory function for fast boost*
*• Maximum beam intensity up to 21,000cd*
*• Extensive runtime up to 30 hours*
*• 289 meters far throw*
*• Integrated metal micro textured reflector for optimal peripheral illumination*
*• A power indicator LED hidden in the tail switch indicates battery power *
*• Electric reverse polarity protection*
*• Temperature regulation and protection*
*• Anti-rolling design*
*• Toughened ultra-clear mineral glass with anti-reflective coating*
*• Constructed from aero grade aluminum alloy*
*• Robust HAIII military grade hard-anodized*
*• Waterproof in accordance with IPX-8 (two meters submersible)*

*The dimensions:
*
*• Length: 6.25” (159mm)*
*• Head Diameter: 1.57”(40mm)*
*• Tail Diameter: 1.18” (30mm)*
*• Weight: 7.52oz (213g)(without battery)
*
*And the output specs:
*





*Unboxing:
*
Like other TM-lights, the TM03 comes also in a sturdy brown carton. It’s less attractive than most Nitecore boxes, with only a yellow and black colored sticker at the flap. But, what I’ve mentioned before, often big and nice lights arrive in a non-attractive carton…. But the TM03 is well-protected against damage in this box thanks to the foam inside. About the contents: it’s striking that there’s no lanyard for the TM03, for the rest all we need is there. The pictures below show the box and what’s inside, so please take a look! 

*big lights often come in brown cartons
*




*
the sticker shows the specialties of the TM03
*




*
a look into the box
*




*
foam protects the light during transport or storage
*




*
the contents: TM03, warranty card, manual, holster, spare parts and special 18650-cell
*




*
Impressions:
*
First impression: What a big head! The TM03’s head and tube are about the same length. This big head with deep reflector is needed because there’s a big and power XHP70-LED inside. Although the ratio of the head to the body is “uneven”, I like the looks of the TM03. The combination of the big head, the bezel and the cooling-fins give this tactical TM03 aggressive looks. Another thing: the TM03 has an excellent anti-rolling design. This Nitecore has good and heavy “feels”: the light is well-built and anodized, it has also the same body-thickness as the explosion-proof EF-brother. The knurling at the body gives the TM03 extra grip, but the laser engraving could be done better: it looks blurry and pale. When we look into the head, we see a very deep orange-peel reflector that has an extra reflector inside. The XHP70 is built in this extra reflector and has a typical “bloom-shape” around. The LED is well centered and the reflector has no chips or defects. The tail of the TM03 has two buttons: one clicky and a mode switch. The mode switch (that has some specialties, that we’ll discuss later in this review) is in my opinion the weakest part of this light. I don’t know (I didn’t try, haha) if it will survive a drop test… The threads run smooth when we unscrew the cap and inside the tailcap and the body it looks all right. I detected some solder rests at the spring in the tailcap. About the body thickness: I measured 3.5 millimeters; so we can say the TM03 has a real solid tube. At the end of this paragraph we can summarize the build-quality and the overall impressions of the TM03 are good: I couldn’t detect shortcomings. Please have a look at the impression-pictures that I took! 
*
A big head in relation to the body!
*




*
the large head is needed because there’s a big LED inside 
*




*
steady standing at the head, but no tail-standing possible 
*




*
power that fits in the palm of your hand!
*




*
the big head gives the torch aggressive looks
*




*
but I like the design
*




*
the deep “orange-peel” reflector has another reflector inside
*




*
fine knurling
*




*
a lot and deep fins are needed
*




*
smooth running threads. Mind the red o-ring 
*




*
a look into the cap; some solder rests at the spring here
*




*
big head, amazing output
*




*
mind the typical bloom-shape around the led; needed because the emitter gets real hot
*




*
only one battery-option for the TM03
*




*
well-built
*




*
keep this in mind
*




*
a close-up at both switches 
*




*
the XHP70 is well-centered
*




*
the engraving is not clear and blurry
*




*
the threads are well-greased
*




*
the mode-switch has several options 
*




*
a close-up at the spring
*




*
the first TM-member that runs on only one cell
*




*
but thanks to the special cell great performance
*




*
the TM03 fits well in the holster
*




*
a close-up to the special, high-drain TM03-cell 
*





*User interface:
*
The TM03 is a middle-sized light that fits well in your hand. Thanks to the big head the light won’t easily slip out of your hand and because of the rather slim body (for a Tiny Monster) the torch is easy to handle with.

Mind that the TM03 runs on a unprotected IMR high-drain cell; this means that you need a battery charger that is suited for charging IMR cells. For example, the Nitecore D4 charger does this job without problems. Because you may only use this special cell, you can insert a random 18650 button top is the cell is empty. This means you have to wait until the cell is charged again; or buy a spare “NI18650D”. By the way: in emergency falls you can use an ordinary 18650; but this means most special functions of the TM03 can’t be used. I tested the TM03 using a Nitecore 3400 mAh protected cell, and could only use the 2 lowest modes; so only use this cell when in urgent falls.

The special feature that the TM03 brings is that the light is programmable: In short this means that the mode switch can operate at two ways. To enter of change the modes you have to take out the cell, insert again within 60 seconds and press and hold the mode switch while doing that. One or two flashes tell you about the actual mode.

After the 18650 is inserted, the power indicator (a red led built-in the power-button) informs you about the actual battery-voltage: three flashes power above 50%; two flashes power below 50% and one flash means critical power (below 10%). Press the button for momentary-on or click for constant-on. The TM03 turns on in last-used mode. If on, cycle through the modes (only upwards) by using the mode-button. Because the mode switch responds very quickly, you can activate STROBE accidentally when cycling quick through the modes. In any mode (also from off), press and hold the mode switch to enter direct TURBO; this function will be activated until you release the mode switch. Because at TURBO the lens of the TM03 gets real hot in a short time, this mode is only recommended for short illumination, a short check or defending. This is clear about the TM03: A light that runs on only one cell powered by this kind of LED can’t run longer time a highest mode. So better to use this light at HIGH when using it for longer than a few minutes. Nitecore has built-in a temperature regulation feature: the TM03 will automatically downgrade its power level when the body temperature gets above 50 degrees. If cooled down below 50 degrees, the TM03 returns to HIGH-mode. A quick double press will give STROBE; this is a steady mode and can be deactivated by one press at the mode button.

Summarizing, we can say the programmable mode switch is an interesting feature for a light that is suited for defending / tactical use. The interface works without defects, but mind that you’ll activate strobe-mode when cycling through the modes.

*Modes:
*
Totally four normal modes at the TM03: Starting at LOW > MID > HIGH > TURBO. The lights starts (especially for a Nitecore!) at a “big” 40 lumens; and the jumps between the modes are rather big. Two special / instant modes: instant-TURBO and instant-STROBE, both available in mode one or mode two. STROBE mode has variable frequency. You can LOCK-OUT the TM03 by releasing the tailcap a little.

*Size comparison:
*
This is the first light that puts out 2800 lumens using only one 18650; so a direct competitor is hard to find. I’ve compared the light to the Klarus RS30 and the Nitecore P36, that both have big output using two protected 18650 cells.
*
18650-cell, Klarus RS30, Nitecore TM03 and Nitecore P36
*




*
Klarus RS30, Nitecore TM03 and Nitecore P36
*




*
Klarus RS30, Nitecore TM03 and Nitecore P36
*




*
Klarus RS30, Nitecore TM03 and Nitecore P36
*




*
XM-L2 U2, XHP70 and MT-G2
*





*the tails:* *Klarus RS30, Nitecore TM03 and Nitecore P36
*




*
Tint:
*
The TM03 has a cool tint, and maybe compared to Klarus RS30 and the Nitecore P36 it seems very “cold”, but I can tell you the tint is ok. Noticeable is that the edge of the beam shows a different tint that has yellow/green color. Have a look at the wallshots too, that show what I mean..






*Beamprofile:
*
It’s not a strange thing that this deep head and reflector emits a “throwy” beam. The TM03 has a rather tiny hotspot, but also a medium corona and a big (and bright) spill. This results in a “wall of light” combined with decent throw. The output of the TM03 is really impressive! On the other hand, this beam is not free of rings and has also a yellow/green ring at the edge. Luckily no PWM found at any mode, good point here. 

*Beamshots:
*
As we’re used of, we start inside by showing the four output modes of the TM03 by projecting the light a white wall, followed by a GIF. Because of the big output, I adjusted the shutter time of the camera a little. The distance to the wall is about 0,75 meters.

*Camera-settings: ISO100, F/2.7, WB daylight, 1/400 sec, 35mm
*




















*GIF-picture:
*





Going outside now together with this output-monster! Firstly, the four output modes shown here when shining on a road, followed by a GIF-picture. After that, a shoot-out (at highest mode) against the Klarus RS30 and the Nitecore P36.

*Camera-settings: ISO100, F/2.7, WB daylight, 4 sec, 35mm
*




















*GIF-picture:
*




*
the TM03 against the Klarus RS30
*




*
the TM03 against the Nitecore P36
*




*
Another location here, in the field. The distance to the big tree in the middle (tested with a Bresser rangefinder) is about 80 meters. All lights again at highest mode.
*
*Control shot and Bresser 6x25 rangefinder
*




*
distance about 80 meters
*




*
the TM03 at Turbo-mode
*




*
the Klarus RS30 at Turbo-mode
*




*
and the Nitecore P36 at Turbo
*




*
Conclusion:
*
At the end of this review I can conclude that the TM03 is an really impressive light, and I never had my hand-on before to such a pocked-sized lumen-monster. It is sturdy, also thanks to the thick body, well finished and has nice appearance. Also the programmable mode-button is a feature that a lot of user appreciate. About the interface: Mind that you can activate strobe-mode accidentally if you tap the mode button to quick when cycling though the modes.

What I wish about the TM03? That it came with an 26650….It would have the same length, a slightly larger tube-diameter, but the possibility to run longer times, especially at Turbo. It’s a pity now that a light that brings so much output, can run for only a short time on highest mode… But I hope to see this powerful XHP70 emitter future built-in a big-headed Nitecore..

But the TM03 is an ideal torch for defending, and you’ll feel safe while carrying this light: I’m sure the blinding 2800 lumens and the strobe will scare away every attacker! 

*Special thanks to Nitecore for providing me the light!*


----------



## sidecross (Aug 9, 2016)

"...I tested the TM03 using a Nitecore 3400 mAh protected cell, and could only use the 2 lowest modes; so only use this cell when in urgent falls."

There is 'no free lunch', to achieve this performance from a single cell 18650 light you need a proprietary battery. An even more unfavorable characteristic for me is that the light does not fully function well with non-proprietary 18650 batteries.

This is a good stock novelty or experimental flashlight, and in a few years it may be its only claim.

Edit: The increasing number of single cell 26650 flashlights being introduced may make lights like the TM03 obsolete.


----------



## Skeeterg (Aug 9, 2016)

Kinda a bad deal about the battery requirements for this torch,but I really would still like to try one out,so been waiting for this review. With such a deep reflector I would have liked a bit more throw.


----------



## sidecross (Aug 9, 2016)

Anyone have an idea how the TM03 battery rated at 11.1 Wh or about 3100mAh can achieve the results calculated by Nitecore?

Can merely an adjusted driver be all that would be needed?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 9, 2016)

I cannot tell the difference between high and turbo. Then again my vision is horrible. Great review awesome pics once again!


----------



## sidecross (Aug 9, 2016)

Skeeterg said:


> Kinda a bad deal about the battery requirements for this torch,but I really would still like to try one out,so been waiting for this review. With such a deep reflector I would have liked a bit more throw.


The XHP70 is a better flood led than a thrower; given the current available from even a single propitiatory battery the results of the TM03 are quite good.


----------



## kj75 (Aug 10, 2016)

sidecross said:


> The XHP70 is a better flood led than a thrower; given the current available from even a single propitiatory battery the results of the TM03 are quite good.



It is; but check what this XHP70 can do if placed in a big head and feeded by 2 26650's: 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-500-meters-2x18650-26650-(beam)shots-compare


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 10, 2016)

Interesting Thorfire kj75 its like a slightly smaller less powerful L6. The L6 is the greatest 50 bucks you will ever spend on a light. They kinda look like they came off the same assembly line. The tac ring is the same hmmmm.....


----------



## sidecross (Aug 10, 2016)

kj75 said:


> It is; but check what this XHP70 can do if placed in a big head and feeded by 2 26650's:
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-500-meters-2x18650-26650-(beam)shots-compare


I do have the Convoy L6 and it is a fantastic flashlight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Timothybil (Aug 10, 2016)

sidecross said:


> Anyone have an idea how the TM03 battery rated at 11.1 Wh or about 3100mAh can achieve the results calculated by Nitecore?
> 
> Can merely an adjusted driver be all that would be needed?


The watt-hour rating is meaningless without knowing what the amp draw is for each mode. For a given amperage draw, a larger watt-hour rating will give a longer run time. How Nitecore achieves this on a single cell is to suck the life out of it, rapidly and literally. You will notice that the run time for Turbo mode is 15 minutes. I don't know how much capacity would be left for the other modes after that, but it can't be that much.


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 11, 2016)

I wonder if all features of TM03 will work with a different high drain unprotected cell, like Sony US18650VTC6 for example?
What is the maximum draw of this light in turbo mode? 20A? 30A?


----------



## mattheww50 (Aug 11, 2016)

Aggressor said:


> I wonder if all features of TM03 will work with a different high drain unprotected cell, like Sony US18650VTC6 for example?
> What is the maximum draw of this light in turbo mode? 20A? 30A?


The short answer is NO. 
It is fairly clear that the high output modes of the TM03 use the forward contacts on the battery, so absent the special TM03 battery or an IMR cell modified to provide the forward negative contact, the high power modes will be unavailable. Turbo mode is going to be in the 8-9 amp range. The issue isn't the battery, it is the need for forward negative contact on the battery. If you examine the TM03 you will find a special circular contact in the head for the negative connection from the TM03's special battery. I bit the bullet and bought a second battery.


----------



## sidecross (Aug 11, 2016)

Timothybil said:


> The watt-hour rating is meaningless without knowing what the amp draw is for each mode. For a given amperage draw, a larger watt-hour rating will give a longer run time. How Nitecore achieves this on a single cell is to suck the life out of it, rapidly and literally. You will notice that the run time for Turbo mode is 15 minutes. I don't know how much capacity would be left for the other modes after that, but it can't be that much.


+1

Thank you!


----------



## sidecross (Aug 11, 2016)

mattheww50 said:


> The short answer is NO.
> It is fairly clear that the high output modes of the TM03 use the forward contacts on the battery, so absent the special TM03 battery or an IMR cell modified to provide the forward negative contact, the high power modes will be unavailable. Turbo mode is going to be in the 8-9 amp range. The issue isn't the battery, it is the need for forward negative contact on the battery. If you examine the TM03 you will find a special circular contact in the head for the negative connection from the TM03's special battery. I bit the bullet and bought a second battery.


+1

Thank you!


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 12, 2016)

mattheww50 said:


> The short answer is NO.
> It is fairly clear that the high output modes of the TM03 use the forward contacts on the battery, so absent the special TM03 battery or an IMR cell modified to provide the forward negative contact, the high power modes will be unavailable. Turbo mode is going to be in the 8-9 amp range. The issue isn't the battery, it is the need for forward negative contact on the battery. If you examine the TM03 you will find a special circular contact in the head for the negative connection from the TM03's special battery. I bit the bullet and bought a second battery.



Thanks for the info. So the dedicated battery has nothing to do with high drain (regular Sanyo NCR18650GA can easily handle continuous 8-9 amp), instead the dedicated battery is required because it has non-standard forward negative contact. Any idea why it is needed? Considering TM03 can still take negative from tail contact (when using regular cells)?


----------



## Zak (Aug 12, 2016)

The dedicated battery is not needed for any technical reason. Nitecore used it because they like selling $20 batteries for a job that could be done by $5 batteries. They may also not want to deal with customer complaints about the light not working properly with say... low-drain protected cells, which will trip under the ~7A load the TM03 pulls.

They could have just included an NL-totally-not-a-rewrapped-HG2 and wrote in the manual "due to its high current demands, this light might not work properly with any battery other than the NL-totally-not-a-rewrapped-HG2", but they'd rather sell $20 batteries. This is bad for the user, especially the enthusiast user who has a battery collection, but also for the casual user. A casual user has a decent chance of finding a battery that will work in other high-drain lights like the Armytek Wizard XHP50 and upcoming Prime XHP35 and Zebralight SC600 XHP50. In a few years when this abomination is out of production, they'll have no chance of finding a replacement battery for it.

This is bad, Nitecore should feel bad and nobody should buy a TM03. Death to proprietary batteries.


----------



## SG Hall (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks for the really good review kj75! 

Pity about the proprietary battery, it's a really mean looking light! I agree that this light is screaming out for a 26650 big brother at some stage. Typical of Nitecore though, they are not afraid to do something a little different to the rest.


----------



## maukka (Aug 16, 2016)

Zak said:


> This is bad, Nitecore should feel bad and nobody should buy a TM03. Death to proprietary batteries.



+1 and welcome to CPF Zak


----------



## CanadianSurvivalCompany (Aug 17, 2016)

This light is a definite next buy.. any chance you have a maglight (2dcell) kicking around? would be interesting to see that in reference.


----------



## sidecross (Aug 17, 2016)

Zak said:


> The dedicated battery is not needed for any technical reason. Nitecore used it because they like selling $20 batteries for a job that could be done by $5 batteries. They may also not want to deal with customer complaints about the light not working properly with say... low-drain protected cells, which will trip under the ~7A load the TM03 pulls.
> 
> They could have just included an NL-totally-not-a-rewrapped-HG2 and wrote in the manual "due to its high current demands, this light might not work properly with any battery other than the NL-totally-not-a-rewrapped-HG2", but they'd rather sell $20 batteries. This is bad for the user, especially the enthusiast user who has a battery collection, but also for the casual user. A casual user has a decent chance of finding a battery that will work in other high-drain lights like the Armytek Wizard XHP50 and upcoming Prime XHP35 and Zebralight SC600 XHP50. In a few years when this abomination is out of production, they'll have no chance of finding a replacement battery for it.
> 
> This is bad, Nitecore should feel bad and nobody should buy a TM03. Death to proprietary batteries.


+1

I do not collect flashlight history and will not be buying this one trick pony.

Propitiatory batteries may be more frequent as more high powered batteries and falshlights enter a general market. The combination of product liability and greed will be the reason for this change.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Aug 21, 2016)

My TM03 arrived in the mail on friday, and I've never been so antsy waiting for a battery to charge in my entire life! lol. The amount of light this thing puts out is jaw dropping! I showed it to a few friends (who are NOT flashaholics by any means! lol) and it blew their minds! I will also say that they thought I needed to get my head checked for spending $100+ on a flashlight, when as one of them would say "why buy a flashlight when my phone has one on it!?". lol
I LOVE the UI, and the duel switch is really impressive. My only complaints are the lack of a lanyard hole, the specific 18650 battery, and the lack of a true low (1-5 lumen) setting. If they were to address these issues and make a new model, it would be just about perfect!


----------



## cbxer55 (Aug 22, 2016)

I bought two, one for me and another for a coworker who wanted one. Very impressed with this light, it may be my last purchase until someone comes out with a 5000 lumen single cell light. LOL 

I also bought an Olight M23. I'm torn between which I like better. The M23 in only 1020 lumens, but it's in a very tight small hotspot beam. You can light things up in daylight at a distance, that the TM03 will barely show. Still, when I gear up for work, the TM03 ends up on my belt. Will be buying a few extra cells very soon. Not at all concerned about the "special cell" requirement, as I do not have a large collection of lights that need 18650 cells. Just the M23. 

Bought a Nitecore UM20 charger, which charges this cell quite nicely. Has a digital readout telling you the percentage of charge. Like that.


----------



## Timothybil (Aug 22, 2016)

I don't recall the topic coming up, but would there be a problem using the special 18650 cell in a regular light? One would have to make sure there was no metal at the edge of where the positive end goes so as not to cause a short, but other than that, I can't see any reason not to use it.


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 23, 2016)

I think 18650 battery with positive and negative contacts so close to each other is a disaster waiting to happen. It is not easy to accidentally short regular 18650 battery, inside or outside of a light, but this "special edition" will be the source of some spectacular special effects much more often, I fear...


----------



## sidecross (Aug 23, 2016)

Timothybil said:


> I don't recall the topic coming up, but would there be a problem using the special 18650 cell in a regular light? One would have to make sure there was no metal at the edge of where the positive end goes so as not to cause a short, but other than that, I can't see any reason not to use it.


Read the comment made by Aggressor made above.


----------



## Timothybil (Aug 23, 2016)

Aggressor said:


> I think 18650 battery with positive and negative contacts so close to each other is a disaster waiting to happen. It is not easy to accidentally short regular 18650 battery, inside or outside of a light, but this "special edition" will be the source of some spectacular special effects much more often, I fear...


That's an aspect I wasn't thinking of, since I don't usually carry extra cells around with me. It is definitely a reason to use one of the 'soap box' style plastic enclosures to carry any cells, so that they are held separated and completely insulated from each other and any other metallic object.


----------



## cbxer55 (Aug 25, 2016)

Timothybil said:


> That's an aspect I wasn't thinking of, since I don't usually carry extra cells around with me. It is definitely a reason to use one of the 'soap box' style plastic enclosures to carry any cells, so that they are held separated and completely insulated from each other and any other metallic object.



I just ordered three spare cells. One is for a friend though. I told him, put a rubber or plastic cap on the positive end, to protect against shorting. It's what I do whenever I carry spares. I do not expect any problems with these cells. I am highly certain Nitecore would not market something that was dangerous. Having said that, there is a large fire in a building today in Oklahoma City, that is being attributed to a lithium battery explosion. So, handle with care, ALWAYS!!!!!


----------



## Timothybil (Aug 27, 2016)

cbxer55 said:


> I am highly certain Nitecore would not market something that was dangerous. Having said that, there is a large fire in a building today in Oklahoma City, that is being attributed to a lithium battery explosion. So, handle with care, ALWAYS!!!!!


It will be interesting to see if the media distinguishes between a _Lithium_ battery fire and a _Lithium-Ion_ battery fire. The former is a lot more likely, due to the reactive nature of the lithium metal in the cells. Unfortunately, most people will see/hear 'lithium' and not know or care what the difference is.


----------



## Saddlerman (Aug 28, 2016)

Awesome review as allways ,new guy here but I have been reading a lot of reviews on here,great looking light but its a pity about the battery but looks like worth trying out


----------



## cbxer55 (Aug 30, 2016)

Timothybil said:


> It will be interesting to see if the media distinguishes between a _Lithium_ battery fire and a _Lithium-Ion_ battery fire. The former is a lot more likely, due to the reactive nature of the lithium metal in the cells. Unfortunately, most people will see/hear 'lithium' and not know or care what the difference is.



They never did say anything more. Since they did say lithium battery explosion, I'm going to assume you are correct.


----------



## AEHaas (Sep 2, 2016)

What are we supposed to plug the super micro miniature USB plug into for getting power to the charger? I have nothing that fits this end.

aehaas


----------



## cbxer55 (Sep 3, 2016)

I use the charger for my cell phone, it fits perfectly. That particular style plug is still readily available at most cell phone outlets. You may need to take the charger to one and find the charger that fits. 

The UM 20 comes with a cord that fits, that you can plug into a USB port to charge. 

My phone is a Samsung Rugby II, if that helps.


----------



## sidecross (Sep 3, 2016)

cbxer55 said:


> I use the charger for my cell phone, it fits perfectly. That particular style plug is still readily available at most cell phone outlets. You may need to take the charger to one and find the charger that fits.
> 
> The UM 20 comes with a cord that fits, that you can plug into a USB port to charge.
> 
> My phone is a Samsung Rugby II, if that helps.


It is a standard High Speed USB 2.0 Type-A Male to Micro-B Sync and Charge Cord and should be easy to find with this description.


----------



## Timothybil (Sep 3, 2016)

AEHaas said:


> What are we supposed to plug the super micro miniature USB plug into for getting power to the charger? I have nothing that fits this end.
> 
> aehaas


Which charger are you asking about. The TM03 has no built-in charging capability itself, so any cable would be the one that came with the charger you would use to charge the proprietary cell.

Nitecore says in the User Manual:

It is recommended to charge the proprietary NI16850D battery specifically designed for the TM03 with
Nitecore's UM10, UM20, D2 or D4 battery charger.


----------



## sidecross (Sep 4, 2016)

Timothybil said:


> Which charger are you asking about. The TM03 has no built-in charging capability itself, so any cable would be the one that came with the charger you would use to charge the proprietary cell.
> 
> Nitecore says in the User Manual:
> 
> ...


+1

Solve a problem by starting from the beginning, and in this case the post above starts by bringing up that this flashlight has no charging port. :thumbsup:


----------



## Timothybil (Sep 4, 2016)

sidecross said:


> Solve a problem by starting from the beginning, and in this case the post above starts by bringing up that this flashlight has no charging port. :thumbsup:


My apologies. I took the statement to mean he was looking for a USB charging port on the TM03, and not that he was asking which charger to use to charge the TM03 cell with outside of the light.

As to that, any quality charger is supposed to be able to recharge the special cell. My only concern would be to check the positive contact on the charger, to make sure there is no possibility of the negative terminal ring on the positive end of the cell contacting it. [I hope that made sense.]


----------



## sidecross (Sep 5, 2016)

Timothybil said:


> My apologies. I took the statement to mean he was looking for a USB charging port on the TM03, and not that he was asking which charger to use to charge the TM03 cell with outside of the light.
> 
> As to that, any quality charger is supposed to be able to recharge the special cell. My only concern would be to check the positive contact on the charger, to make sure there is no possibility of the negative terminal ring on the positive end of the cell contacting it. [I hope that made sense.]


No apology needed, you did a good job of clarifying the problem.


----------



## marcinkov (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## carl (Dec 30, 2016)

This light has been built very well with a big copper heatsink inside the head - good job Nitecore! The copper heatsink justifies the higher price.

I also like the UI just as it is.

My wish list for the next generation TM03 to make it a perfect all-around light:
1) Lower lumens in the low modes. Maybe 20, 200, 1000, 3000 lumens.
2) Tail-standing tailcap.
3) recharger port - preferably magnetic like Klarus.
4) redundant side click e-switch at head with lock-out capability similar to Klarus XT11. 
5) compatible with next-gen 21700 battery.


----------



## cbxer55 (Mar 1, 2017)

I found a black plastic cap that fits on the switch end of the light. Since I carry mine in an open top sheath with the switch up, it prevents it accidentally being turned on. Also, the plastic cap has a wide enough surface, it can tail stand the light if needed. I've used it in this manner several times. 

The cap is one that would normally be used for capping electrical connectors.


----------



## Trouthead (Mar 6, 2017)

I like this light. Too bad it only lasted 7 months. Initially when I received it I got no light at all. Emailed the GB person and he said to screw the switch cap in very tightly. I did and I got light. Set it on the bookcase shelf in the bedroom and used it as an now and then for a middle of the night light or a find something in the closet light. Went to use it this weekend and no go. Checked the battery with a multi meter and got 3.6 volts. charged the battery and got a 4.16 reading on the multi meter. Put the battery in and got nothing. Put a regular 18650 in and got it to work in the default/emergency mode. Can I assume it is time to go back to China? Anything else I could do? Sanded any connection I could get to. Also no battery indicator light seem to work regardless of battery.


----------



## Timothybil (Mar 6, 2017)

cbxer55 said:


> I found a black plastic cap that fits on the switch end of the light. Since I carry mine in an open top sheath with the switch up, it prevents it accidentally being turned on. Also, the plastic cap has a wide enough surface, it can tail stand the light if needed. I've used it in this manner several times.
> 
> The cap is one that would normally be used for capping electrical connectors.


Do you mean a wire nut, or a snap-in cap for an unused electrical box knockout?


----------



## yellowdogyellowsnow (Mar 18, 2017)

Just got one of these delivered today from Amazon. Will be using it in the field starting next week, impressed with fit & finish so far. Are there any comparable single cell 26650 lights on the market with similar specs? This light is pushing the limits of rig life every day carry size wise.


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 21, 2017)

Great review!!


----------



## mikeyluke6165 (Jan 8, 2019)

*Nitecore TM03 Tiny Monster*

Thinking about buying this light for my rifle.
... (edit) ...
Any one own one? Thoughts please.
Mike


----------



## archimedes (Jan 8, 2019)

kj75 said:


> Review: Nitecore TM03: Tiny Monster, XHP70, 2800 lumens, 1 x IMR18650....



... thread merged ...


----------



## Busa Dave (Jan 11, 2019)

*Re: Nitecore TM03 Tiny Monster*



mikeyluke6165 said:


> Thinking about buying this light for my rifle.
> ... (edit) ...
> Any one own one? Thoughts please.
> Mike



Not a weapon light. Recoil can do ugly things to lights not designed to deal with it. Bottom line your throat our razor as they say.


----------

